# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wellenreiter, alte bretter, Softboards gesucht

## tobsen

Moin liebes Forum, 
ich arbeite mit Jugendlichen und wir fahren einmal im Jahr an die Ostsee. Nun wollte ich fr die Kids ein bichen Spielzeug frs Wasser besorgen daher mein Eintrag... 
Wer hat noch nen altes Softboard oder nen Mistral oder alte Longboards rumliegen die zu schade fr den Mll sind ? Falls jemand im Grossraum Kiel was in der Garage findet das er spenden knnte wre das echt toll....

Liebe Gre Tobsen

----------

